# Guide to buying a Audi TT MKII



## MrCooperS (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm very new to the forum but I did a bit of searching in this forum as well as Google. I'm trying to find a buyer's guide for a used Audi TT. I won't be able to afford a new TT nor a TTRS (in my dreams) but I'm hoping to go for a CPO Audi TT. I'm currently riding in a 2004 MINI Cooper S with a lot of modifications. Exhaust, intake, supercharger pulley, stage 4 clutch, coilovers, sway bars, wheels and proper tires, brakes and etc. The MINI is a very fun car to drive due to the cat reflex like turning of the steering wheel. I've never driven any other can that has the same steering, and everything else generally feels numb. 

I've heard the Audi TT can be a very fun car. I haven't gotten the chance to test one yet. But I was wondering if there are any good buyer's guide / advice out there. Something similar to this - http://www.motoringfile.com/mini-r50r53-buyers-guide/ 

Basically a good run down of things to look out for, years where improvements were made and when is the best year to buy. I know theres a 2.0 vs a 3.2 TT and front wheel drive vs the quattro awd. I'm leaning towards 3.2 with quattro & the xenons is a must, with a set budget around 30K. Is this a good start? Are there anythings I HAVE to have? Please and thank you.


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Mr. Cooper, 
First off Welcome to the forum...I'm sure many more will be along to say the same:wave: 
I am the proud owner of a 2008 3.2 TTr Q and I can absolutely say that with that amount you most surely can find one with everything (all the bells and whistles) I was in the same boat as you almost 3 years ago and I searched and sat in and test drove many until finding the one I own now and I got lucky because it was previously owned and the gentlemen only put 1200 miles on the car and traded it in for a high end BMW! He ordered the car with every option available so needles to say I struck gold and I paid a fraction of the price. I mention this because there are lots of deals on these cars as it is a pretty specific group of people who wants them. I love the car and have nothing but a blast in it and plan to for a long time....my car is a daily driver ..winter /summer! I have the quattro because where I am we get plenty of snow and I have a second set of tires/rims for that purpose...I have not had one problem getting from point a to b and it's in a fantastic car to boot. Good luck in your search ! I hope you find what your looking for


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

MrCooperS said:


> Basically a good run down of things to look out for, years where improvements were made and when is the best year to buy. I know theres a 2.0 vs a 3.2 TT and front wheel drive vs the quattro awd. I'm leaning towards 3.2 with quattro & the xenons is a must, with a set budget around 30K. Is this a good start? Are there anythings I HAVE to have? Please and thank you.


 Wait a few months, and you might be able to pick up a nice black TTS in your price range.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

TTS's are coming down in price that much already?

I'm getting a little bored of my current car and have been thinking about going with a TT...but I'm waiting till at least next year before I make the switch. Anyone else feel the same way about the TTS? Sounds almost too good to be true for us looking to buy used guys


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Perhaps this would help ... http://hubpages.com/hub/AudiTT-BuyersGuide


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

ZoomBy said:


> TTS's are coming down in price that much already?


 Mine is an '09 (produced late '08, purchased 4/09). MSRP was what? $52K+. Late summer will have less then 20K miles. 

Without making any promises on price here, my plan is to order an RS when available. I will see what the dealer will offer on my TTS for trade-in. From there, I will see if anyone would rather purchase it for a small amount more. It'd be easier to just trade it in, but if someone would just pay the extra for the hassle of selling it, I'd consider it. 

Just guessing _trade-in value_ is gonna be under $35K around August/Sept. If I'm wrong, great.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

i hear ya, well thanks for the extra info


----------

